# 2004 Merak advice needed



## kleinstroker (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi

Just bought a nice Merak from 2004 but it needs some TLC, so looking for a bit of advice really as De Rosas are a whole new thing for me, but just loving my new commuter.
Frame is a bit pitted inparts so would like to restore it but not sure best way to go about it. Also need advice on a suitable fork to match the frame.

cheers


----------



## kleinstroker (Apr 27, 2007)

does anyone know if a Specialized fact fork would fit? Can't think of a reason it wouldn't but you never know??


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

You need a 1 1/8 fork.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

kleinstroker said:


> does anyone know if a Specialized fact fork would fit? Can't think of a reason it wouldn't but you never know??


See if you can get your hands on a Deda fork. More in keeping with the frame.


----------



## kleinstroker (Apr 27, 2007)

Fork now sorted, but how on earth do you route the front derailleur cable? I can't work it out. The guides need a cable and ferrules judging by the size but because of the huge carbon rear stays there's no clearance for anything at all??

I'm completely baffled!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Cable runs to the first down tube stop then has a length of outer casing with ferrules to the stop on the seat tube, over the bb shell. Just make sure you use well sealed ferrules as water ingress can be an issue if you don't.


----------



## kleinstroker (Apr 27, 2007)

like this do you mean? The cable runs above the BB shell not under and around as with other frames. Not my bike, someone elses solution.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Exactly


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I have the same frame in yellow with similar issues. The metallic looking area which is actually some sort of sticker has gotten all hazy and looks bad. The paint hasn't stuck well at all to the primer and so large portions have flaked off. I've been considering having it professionally repainted and would not incorporate any of these chrome-like areas again. It should be fairly cost effective since only the main triangle needs attention. I have the original fork and the the rear triangle clear coat over carbon is in fine shape. The front cable is in fact routed above the bb like the picture indicates.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

brewster said:


> I have the same frame in yellow with similar issues. The metallic looking area which is actually some sort of sticker has gotten all hazy and looks bad. The paint hasn't stuck well at all to the primer and so large portions have flaked off. I've been considering having it professionally repainted and would not incorporate any of these chrome-like areas again. It should be fairly cost effective since only the main triangle needs attention. I have the original fork and the the rear triangle clear coat over carbon is in fine shape. The front cable is in fact routed above the bb like the picture indicates.


Hi Brewster

I heard they used some kind of 'bonding' process to bond the 'chrome paint' (as it was described by De Rosa, back in the day) to the frame. I have also got a 'chrome' Merak from 2004...

I guess the bonding process was fairly new when tried and they 'gave' up after the 2005 Merak model year and went to 'standard' paint...


----------



## R-Know (Feb 18, 2012)

@kleinstroker: Do you ride the Merak already?
Pics?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

MERAKMAN said:


> I guess the bonding process was fairly new when tried and they 'gave' up after the 2005 Merak model year and went to 'standard' paint...


Whatever it is, it's crappy and inexcusable for a frame costing this much calling itself a De Rosa. Too bad. It's otherwise an incredible bike.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

This is my 04 Merak when new before all the paint fell off. It's a bare frame hanging in my basement. What a shame. I still haven't decided what to do with it. The seat post is now stuck something fierce now as well compounding the issues.


----------



## hangord (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi just reading your post and have the same issue with a de rosa merak 2009. Unfortunately I can't seem bring up the photos you posted any chance of posting them again.
Many thanks


----------

